# Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks - Confirmed Knicks Sign Houston



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Allan Houston is expected to announce his comeback with the Knicks in the next 24 hours, a source told 1050 ESPN New York's Andrew Marchand.
> 
> Houston, 36, said he wants to return to the NBA because he did not leave by choice. In 2005, Houston retired because of an arthritic left knee. He has not played a full NBA season since 2002-03, when he scored a career-high 22.5 points per game. Over the next two years, he only played 70 games.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3057170

My husband is coming back! Yay! :yay:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks*

Now if Isiah will only PLAY him...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks*



> New York Knickerbockers President of Basketball Operations and Head Coach Isiah Thomas announced today that guard Allan Houston has been re-signed as a free agent after a two-season absence from the court.
> 
> "After much thought and prayer, I have decided to return to the NBA as a member of the New York Knicks. I have worked extremely hard in the last year and a half to accomplish my dream of playing in the NBA again," Houston said.
> 
> ...


Confirmed!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks*

So... Nichols gets cut to resign a washed up vet who hasn't played in 3 years? Good call Isiah.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I guess this is the end of Nichols? And I thought Zeke was starting to get a hard-on for Fred Jones? what happened with that? Now we're gonna have to cut two, as our roster stands at 17.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks*



Mateo said:


> So... Nichols gets cut to resign a washed up vet who hasn't played in 3 years? Good call Isiah.


You call a player a washed up vet, but you haven't seen him play yet to judge.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Please respond to my post, Kitty. This means the end of both Nichols and Jones, while Isiah was praising Jones to the extreme, and Nichols was our heart during the summer league. What is this idiot doing?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks*



USSKittyHawk said:


> You call a player a washed up vet, but you haven't seen him play yet to judge.


Sure I did, he was washed up the last time he played. You don't go from washed up, retire for 3 years, and not still be washed up. It only gets worse post-retirement, not better.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks*



Mateo said:


> Sure I did, he was washed up the last time he played. You don't go from washed up, retire for 3 years, and not still be washed up. It only gets worse post-retirement, not better.


to be fair houston didn't retire due to lack of ability .

it was because his surgically repaired knee wasn't right ...if his leg works (and that is a big if) he really should make the team no problem.

no one is asking him to start or even play big minutes, crawford is the starter and will have a big role , all JC needs is some1 to give a change of pace whether that be an upping of defensive intensity(Jones) or some spacing and sweet shooting (houston or even nichols).

and i think malik is the one who should be looking over his shoulder at this one, his big contribution is leadership, wisdom ...well with houston on board there really is no need for him because the 4 spot is crowded anyway with randolph , jeffries dlee and both chandler and balkman can even play the 4 sliding over from the 3.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

There's gotta be a trade or two brewing. We can't cut Nichols! I'm gonna be so ticked off if they cut him.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

At this point I wouldn't mind cutting Rose. He adds nothing to our team.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

check it out



newsday said:


> Houston's arrival means it's almost certain Demetris Nichols will not have an immediate future with the franchise.
> But we have yet to see Houston play. I should add here that Jamal Crawford, who has worked out with Houston this summer, raved about his condition and his ability to shoot. Crawford said the two were warming up by taking 100 shots each. Houston hit 96.


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/

lets face it we're a team that has to win now. Not only for the sake of Isiah but for the NY bball market. If houston still has the jumper silky smooth, then i guess i can live with having him on our team for this year and maybe next at the expense of nichols.

if we need a big shot at the end, who would you rather have take it Houston or nichols?.... exactly. we have a nice mix of youth and vets, its time to get this moving


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks*



Da Grinch said:


> to be fair houston didn't retire due to lack of ability .
> 
> it was because his surgically repaired knee wasn't right ...if his leg works (and that is a big if) he really should make the team no problem.


There's where we disagree. When Houston came back for the last time (after actually giving himself time to heal) there was no sign that he was playing injured. He might have reinjured it at a later time, but while he was playing that last year, for the most part, he wasn't playing hurt. And he was pretty bad.

I think that's the mistake athletes make. They think the injury forced them into retirement. That's not true. The injury made Houston a bad player. Being a bad player forced him into retirement. You don't come back from being a bad player, whether you're magically healed "for good this time" or not.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

When Houston tried to play in '04-'05, he looked like he was hurting, and his minutes reflected it. And he could still shoot, though it's clear from the slight dip in his percentages that he wasn't all there. He's immediately the best shooter on the Knicks - and it's not remotely close.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks*



Mateo said:


> There's where we disagree. When Houston came back for the last time (after actually giving himself time to heal) there was no sign that he was playing injured. He might have reinjured it at a later time, but while he was playing that last year, for the most part, he wasn't playing hurt. And he was pretty bad.
> 
> I think that's the mistake athletes make. They think the injury forced them into retirement. That's not true. The injury made Houston a bad player. Being a bad player forced him into retirement. You don't come back from being a bad player, whether you're magically healed "for good this time" or not.


He had arthritis plain and simple, and that effects your overall play, his skills didn't just disappear into the night that jumper is probably still nasty. Just like KAS stated above me, he still the best jump shooter on that team and it's not even damn close. If he can give the Knicks a few minutes off the bench and hit a couple of open jumpers (because he will be open thanks to Curry and Zach forcing double teams) I will take it. I remember Dell Curry around the same age as Houston, and he was still hitting nasty jumpers from behind the arc, keeping the opposing team's defense honest. I'll take that over chucking up non-sense any day of the week, just don't ask the guy to play defense which was pretty non-existent. 

Here is what Crawford had to say about H20 in a newsday blog:



> But we have yet to see Houston play. I should add here that Jamal Crawford, who has worked out with Houston this summer, raved about his condition and his ability to shoot. Crawford said the two were warming up by taking 100 shots each. Houston hit 96.


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/

With that said, I still don't want D-Nic to be cut, if I had my way it will be that sorry *** Jerome James. Lastly, if he makes the team (which I have a funny feeling he will, despite Isiah's claim that he has to fight for that spot) I think he will be a positive influence in the locker room and will contribute.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

great return we need this experience right here


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is great news for Rocket Fans cause we no longer need to get confused when seeing the word 'Houston' in headlines.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*This does not make any sense! 
This have to be James Dolan doing. 
The sameway Dolan Hired Larry Brown whether Isiah liked it or not.* 

Allan Houston would've been best making the N.J. Nets roster. 
Allan Houston vs Isiah Thomas only adds-up to Controversy and Havoc. 
Yes' Houston is the smartest Guard on the Knicks roster today, but he will only be impresive in the backcourt with Nate or Collins. 

Marbury & Crawford are not talented enough to be in the backcourt with the caliber of expertise of Allan Houston at any age. When Houston was a Knick only two players in the league ever beat the Knicks from the Peremeter and that was Reggie Miller and Jordan. So please dont mention Houston defense because he is a Peremeter Player like Demetris Nicholes for those whom watched Nicholes play in SU and the SLG. Yes' you could beat Houston off the dribble but you would run into Ewing, Oakley, Camby, or Kurt Thomas (I seen Kurt Thomas fine school Teacher wife last night at the restaurant with my niece and all her girl friends in Long Island). 

With Marbury & Crawford it seems like every Guard in the NBA beats the Knicks from the peremeter. 
Allan Houston would be best for this Knick Team to tutor Demetris Nicholes into the finer points of being a BIG-SG in the NBA. 

*P.S.* The Knicks are very lucky that Allan Houston is loyal to owner James Dolan, because if Houston would have went to the Nets camp and teamed up with Darrel Arnstrong in the backcourt that would've been an 6 straight minutes of Halfcourt-Offense in the second quarter and 4th quarter that would've gave Kidd & Carter enough rest to open up any lead the two old guards gained.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Which two players will get cut before the regular season begins?* 

A) Allan Houston
B) Demetris Nicholes
C) Fred Jones 
D) Jerome James


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Hopefully James and Jones


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Source: Houston To Announce Comeback With Knicks*



Mateo said:


> There's where we disagree. When Houston came back for the last time (after actually giving himself time to heal) there was no sign that he was playing injured. He might have reinjured it at a later time, but while he was playing that last year, for the most part, he wasn't playing hurt. And he was pretty bad.
> 
> I think that's the mistake athletes make. They think the injury forced them into retirement. That's not true. The injury made Houston a bad player. Being a bad player forced him into retirement. You don't come back from being a bad player, whether you're magically healed "for good this time" or not.


actually you are wrong , he started off playing well , but as his minutes increased his quality decreased. and eventually he had to stop playing because he couldn't move anymore ...and thats why he stopped playing .

you can even look at his stats between months dec. and january.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/splits?statsId=1282&sYear=2005&sType=1

the real story was watching him play though , he was spry in the beginning but by the end he couldn't run anymore.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

SG-Allan Houston peremeter shooting on the Nets would beat the Knicks every game this season even if the Nets only let Houston play 6 minutes in the 4th quarter. The Knicks got the worst peremeter defense in the NBA once Isiah became the G.M.. This is why Dolan experts offered Houston a guaranteed contract to participate in Training Camp. 

*It is obvious that 6.2 SG-Fred Jones is in his Last Chance Season, and will put up the best numbers this season in his career stat-sheet, and we should take advantage of it. 
However,* at the cost of losing a young raw talented Demetris Nicholes whom may bring the Knicks the best small lineup in the NBA future with PG-Nate, SG-Nicholes, SF-Chandler, PF-Balkman, and C-Lee. 
Sorry, No way! Fred Jones could stay if Dolan let Isiah cut Jerome James. 
Nicholes is a future Keeper to go along with Chandler for the double 6.8 weapon from the pertemeter. 

Truth be said, 6.8 Demetris Nichols is the number one player inwhich this Knick Team needs the most out of all the new players that were added this offseason to the team. When Crawford went down last season the Knicks did not have another SG that could of accomendate the SG position with little 5.9 Nate Robinson (whom is a running streaky shooting PG). So the season playoffs were lost as soon as Crawford got injured and the Knicks did not have any scoring from the SG position besides Nate Robinson. If Isiah Thomas thinks that Fred Jones is going to be able to score on NBA players in the regular season then Isiah is a loser at the start of the season. 

Demetris Nicholes is a 6.8 BIG-SG that will get plenty oportunities to exploit and score on oponents smaller SG from 15 to 20 feet from the basket this season (and plenty seasons to come). If the Knicks dont think that the NETS, Cavs, Hawks, and Miami wont pick Nicholes up after they cut him then Isiah is a fool for not looking at the weakness of his competition bench. 

*Sports writers has been giving the Knicks the deepest depth chart in the NBA for reasons of having a bench of PF-Lee, SF-Balkman, Combo Guard-Nate, PG-Collins, and the two outstanding 6.8 Rookies that showed great RAW talent in the SLG*


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Hopefully James and Jones


Agreed. One obese sack of **** who comes to practice drunk, and one proven NBA scrub. Unfortunately there is zero chance Fred Jones gets cut, because Isiah loves him. I think Houston will likely be cut (although I'd like him to stay); I hope Jerome James is the other guy and not Nicholls


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree with bud here, the more quotes that I read from Isiah the more I get the feeling H20 will get cut. :sad:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the knicks are in a fix as far as Houston .

on one hand if you are gonna have a better defensive team at 36 its hard to imagine a worse defender than houston on the roster if he makes it.

he shoots great and its useful, but i dont think the knicks are gonna have to many scoring problems this year with or without houston ...fred jones brings good defense and on the knicks roster its hard to turn away good defenders, especially those who know their roles and are very comfortable in a post oriented offense.

OT: i was reading this.



> If you believe the buzz around Indiana's camp, the only thing the Pacers will concede to rebuild is their image. The infamous Palace brawl is in the past, buried with the embarrassing antics of Stephen Jackson and Ron Artest.
> 
> 
> Larry Bird is sick of shenanigans and is determined to clean up the Pacers. (Getty Images)
> ...


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/10402080

do ya think there is any chance Zach is mid season trade bait when and if the pacers suck at the all star break?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You can bet the Pacers will not go for a guy like Zach. Not with all his off court baggage


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

HB said:


> You can bet the Pacers will not go for a guy like Zach. Not with all his off court baggage


i doubt they really wanted peja for artest .

sometimes you take the best thing out there .


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

OT: lol @ your buddy icon Grinch, I'm surprised you changed it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> OT: lol @ your buddy icon Grinch, I'm surprised you changed it.


yeah, it was time for a change , this was my 2nd choice i coundn't find my 1st option.


----------

